# Guitar strings that are long enough for bass?



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 12, 2012)

Which big, well-known, guitar string companies make guitar string that would be long enough for top-loading 34" scale basses?

I'm considering tuning my bass in fifths (lo-hi GDAE) to match my GDAEBF# tuned guitar-the same pitches as the lowest four guitar strings-*NOT* an octave lower. I like how fifths tuning worked out for guitar and would like to get some more range out of my bass, plus it would make chords easier for me to play on bass.

Right now it's looking like the string sizes will be
E something in the range of 20 to 25
A 35
D 55
G 85

I'm not so worried about that A since I know string companies make something like 30-35 for high C on BEADGC sixers, but for a 20-something I feel I might need a guitar string.


----------



## Tyghor (Apr 12, 2012)

Try piccolo bass string, they are basically long guitar strings, there are many makers out there

try http://www.bassstringsonline.com/ in the piccolo section, you will find what you need


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks. I cannot believe I didn't think of that, but I don't really think about piccolo basses hardly ever so it's not really that much of a surprise. 

I will dig through my extra guitar strings (I've cannibalized quite a few sets) and see if any are long enough, but I don't know off hand which brands tend to be on the longer side, hence this thread.


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 12, 2012)

The only wounds capable of taking the tension at E are bass strings designed for high F. Thin wounds below .025 tend to have thin cores, guitar strings probably have thin cores. Conklin have wound .020, .022 high Fs, plain steel .018:
Conklin Guitars Snakeskins Extended-Range Bass Strings
Circle K Strings have plain steel bass .008 to .023, their wound .025 can't go to F.

Guitar plain strings can be used for a cheap string since they have a lot of strength at that gauge. I find Rotosound just long enough for all the tuners on a 3+3 headstock 35" bass. Thread an old bass ball onto one so it fits the bridge.

When i was tuned in fifths i found a wound .022 high F bass string balanced well in feel and tension with a .035


----------

